# Diablo 3 Gästepass



## Nobra (22. Mai 2012)

Hey da,

mich reizt das Spiel ja schon sehr aber würde es allzu gerne, vor dem Kauf, erst mal selber erleben.

So hoffe ich das vielleicht noch wer von Euch einen Gästepass über hat.

have fun
Nobra


----------

